# Shropshire Highland Challenge



## lifeson (3 Jun 2009)

Hi folks
Anyone on here doing this ride?

http://www.shropshirehighlandschallenge.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Randochap (5 Jun 2009)

Not this year. But, as the promo says "...have a great day in the Shropshire hills and build some great memories", I still do after 40+ years.

My first touring adventures began in the S. Shropshire hills.


----------



## Gary D (5 Jun 2009)

Yep, I am  

First time for me, but a few of the other guys from my club who have done it before are in as well.

Where are you from lifeson?

Gary.


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Jun 2009)

anyone got a route?


----------



## Plax (5 Jun 2009)

Not me, but I went for my first touring weekend down Shropshire and loved it.


----------



## Gary D (6 Jun 2009)

Here you go Spartacus............

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/2009-Shropshire-Highland-Challenge

Gary.


----------



## lifeson (8 Jun 2009)

Gary D said:


> Yep, I am
> 
> First time for me, but a few of the other guys from my club who have done it before are in as well.
> 
> ...



Hi Gary
I am from the Black Country and will be riding with Stourbridge Cycling Club


----------



## Gary D (8 Jun 2009)

lifeson said:


> Hi Gary
> I am from the Black Country and will be riding with Stourbridge Cycling Club



OK.
I will probably be in a Redditch top and going very slowly up the hills - but very fast on the way down .
I will look out for you.

Gary.


----------



## dbg (10 Jun 2009)

I'm doing it, I assume its an audax style ride and not a sportive?


----------



## lifeson (21 Jun 2009)

That was tough but good fun
Congratulations to those who took part and got back in one piece!


----------



## lifeson (21 Jun 2009)

*Profile*

Profile from my garmin - no wonder it was tough!


----------



## dbg (22 Jun 2009)

Throughly enjoyed that, along with my 2 fellow 'likely lads' - superb vfm and somewhat challenging road conditions made for a memorable day and showed just what a rip off some of the sportive events are


----------

